# Hi from England !!



## hunter0f2 (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi all , This looked like my sort of site so I thought I'd join up!!.My father Was Sgt. Tech. Instructor during ww2, 44-45 was Sgt Groundcrew (Fitter/ Rigger) with 625 Sqn (Lancasters) RAF Kelstern Lincolnshire (satellite of Binbrook). Posted RAF Cosford 1946 returned to civilian instructor. After leaving RAF for school teaching, he rejoined VRT Commissioned F/o. became 2 I/c 2224 Albrighton Sqn ATC. 
At 18 i applied for Fleet Air Arm ( Naval Air Mech) only to be told I was deaf in One Ear---Oh well allways kept abreast of Aviation ww2 in other ways.........Will post again soon stick in a few opinions....8) 8)


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 20, 2008)

Greetings from north of the border mate...! Welcome to the family and all that....don't be a one post wonder as Adler puts it....


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2008)

Hallo HunterOf2,

Greetings from Poland.


----------



## DOUGRD (Jun 20, 2008)

Welcome from the other side of "The Pond". Don't fade away on us.


----------



## trackend (Jun 21, 2008)

Morning HO2

Welcome to the crew


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 21, 2008)

Gidday Hunter, welcome to the forum mate!


----------



## hunter0f2 (Jun 21, 2008)

Nice welcome thank you!! I went ,with my grandson to the Kemble classic Airshow last sunday ( Ex RAF Kemble Gloucestershire England) Great dat out , with modern classic aircraft. Great "Role Demo" from RAF , airfield attack with pyrotechnics. Tornado 4s F3splus Hawks , AWAC , Chinook Apache. Also on show Hunters, Sea Hawk, Gnat , Typhoon , Sabre Etc Etc. Red arrows are in N. America at moment NO Vulcan yet!!

RIAT Fairford next month---Probably go on Friday---Park view Rehearsal Day------Catch you later !!!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 21, 2008)

Welcome Hunter from the other side of the pond!

Had to open 3 threads just to see all of that pic!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## hunter0f2 (Jun 21, 2008)

Sorry about rather large pics guys!! I was just testing!!

When I have posted pics on my Car Owner Dodge Caliber ForumZ , the website machinery seems to upload them to the correct size,, Or maybe its something I can do my end--I'll have a look see??


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 21, 2008)

'ello m8 8)


----------



## seesul (Jun 21, 2008)

Welcome Hunter!
Will I meet you or your grandson at FL in Duxford in 3 weeks?


----------



## AVRoe (Jun 23, 2008)

Welcome me old


----------



## Heinz (Jun 26, 2008)

Welcome mate


----------



## Luis Miguel Almeida (Jun 27, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!
Greetings from Portugal!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 27, 2008)

Welcome


----------

